# How Much Do You Make Doing Airport Runs ONLY?



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Title


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

$0. Haven’t had a single ping in a year going to the airport. Austin airport is dirt cheaper to park at and really close to downtown so no one Uber’s.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

$40-60 per hour. then again all 3 airports are an hour or so away, so that kinda helps.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sopranored said:


> Title


$75 for rides and $15 in tips (3 rides)


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Wait, 0P, aren’t you the guy that is posting threads telling us all how to do rideshare. You tell us, how much can we make? And that which airport?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I mean, you’ve been a member for six days, and you came in with your professor glasses on to teach us all how it’s done. So I don’t see how you have any questions. You already know everything.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Zero, once they all reverted to base rate or base plus a sticky surge I stopped doing John Wayne, LAX and San Diego International.
In my city delivery now pays better than passengers, I only reluctantly accept passengers as long as they are very short rides that I can then use to rack up the totals to reach Quest bonuses.
As Quest amounts get reduced than my desire to have passengers in my car goes down by a corresponding amount.
In my area Uber X is now a waste of time, and I am not inclined to upgrade to Black or SUV.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I usually make $3.50-$25 bringing people to the airport. Probably an average of $8 or so.

I usually make $3.50-$55 bringing people from the airport. Probably an average of $15 or so.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I usually make $3.50-$25 bringing people to the airport. Probably an average of $8 or so.
> 
> I usually make $3.50-$55 bringing people from the airport. Probably an average of $15 or so.


$3.50????

Is the hotel right beside the airport? LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> $3.50????
> 
> Is the hotel right beside the airport? LOL


Yes, I get rides to and from the hotels across the street from the airport all the time! There are 3 hotels that are basically within walking distance.

In fact, sometimes people from the airport walk across the street to the hotels to get picked up to avoid airport surge pricing.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

At least $25 a hour....i get blinded chasing the quest....but the air port is the better way to go....but for me uber likes to bombard me with trips away from airport while I'm at the air port


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I usually make $3.50-$25 bringing people to the airport.


you must live on top of that airport. Mine are all > 45 minutes away. More in traffic.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...More in traffic.


How can you make money in California without the surge multiplier? Traffic at base rates is financial death for the driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How can you make money in California without the surge multiplier?


easily, one does it pt. And, I've never had a ride with a surge. Ever, never. Once I was heading to a bloom; I was going home and it was after AR was removed so I didn't go offline. Still didn't get a ping with the bloom right over my house (I'm dead center to 3 schools that all let out same time). 

Never had a 2pt ride. Never had a bonus. Of course, my day and shift had a lot to do with it: M-Th 10am - 2ish. 🤷‍♂️ 

And some days when I had back-to-back SFO rides that would be all I did; I'd go home after that. I only aimed for a monthly positive cash flow. That is easy to hit.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

sopranored said:


> Title


Response


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My city detroit . Its 25 an hour plus tips . Real average is 30 an hour minus fuel. 3 per hour cost average depending .
City is 18 to 25. Very average 20. Not many tips in the city . Airport its 50/50 tips . Avrage airport tip is 10 to 15 bucks .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> My city detroit . Its 25 an hour plus tips . Real average is 30 an hour minus fuel. 3 per hour cost average depending .
> City is 18 to 25. Very average 20. Not many tips in the city . Airport its 50/50 tips . Avrage airport tip is 10 to 15 bucks .


My post was refering to lyft . Uber shave off 5 per hour on my figures . uber pays 23 % less here .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

This is started by the guy who is chatting about earning $3000 a week ??


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My local airport doesn't allow pick-ups or drop-offs by Uber. We got kicked out a couple years back. It was a good place for getting long trips. I used to wing by there at 1:30am when the final plane for the day landed. It was always good for a $35-$45 trip. So extrapolating from that data, I'd say one could do about 8 airport trips a day at $40 a trip. So $320 a day. Pre-pandemic. At my local airport. When it was legal.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> This is started by the guy who is chatting about earning $3000 a week ??


trock not driver


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Zero, once they all reverted to base rate or base plus a sticky surge I stopped doing John Wayne, LAX and San Diego International.
> In my city delivery now pays better than passengers, I only reluctantly accept passengers as long as they are very short rides that I can then use to rack up the totals to reach Quest bonuses.
> As Quest amounts get reduced than my desire to have passengers in my car goes down by a corresponding amount.
> In my area Uber X is now a waste of time, and I am not inclined to upgrade to Black or SUV.


Deliveries pay better, and the packages don't act entitled unlike certain paxhole riders.

Just that there's always the hassle of trying to find parking.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sporadic said:


> Deliveries pay better,


maybe, but the food stinks up the vehicle. Really.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> maybe, but the food stinks up the vehicle. Really.


That much is true.

Non-food deliveries 😂


----------



## DocoDriver (Jul 29, 2021)

Well…ive put 35hrs into the AP over the last couple weeks figuring out if, when, and how to make it work at the airport where I can capitalize on the peak demands and try to work it when it’s the most productive. 

So far, I am running $21/hr, $25/ride, and
$0.83/mile.

Here’s the thing though….I am only driving when there’s a surge involved because early on I found my $/mile was way to low since I had to do a return trip every single time. I also had a day or two before I started looking more closely at the AP that had more than enough drivers so there was a lot of waiting around causing my $/hr to fall UNDER minimum wage. 

I am now pretty well versed at analyzing the Arrival info available online ahead of time to determine when the spikes are so I’m nearby at those times.

I took one day’s arrivals and cut / pasted into a spreadsheet. From there I looked up the seat capacity for each plane type and made a little worksheet using LOOKUP formulas that calculates how many seats are landing on every flight. With the numbers laid out in front of me I am easily able to see spikes of potential demand. 

I used Google sheets so while I was out there, I could update with delays and make notes on surging compared to volume. I’ve found as long as the que has 1-5 cars, I’m sure to see a surge if more than (3) jets with 150+ seats land within a 30min window. 

Now I just keep an eye on the arrivals chart and have a decent feel for when it’s worth it. With all that in mind, Monday night and Friday night are the best shifts for arrivals. In my area though, almost every night it’s surging on and off regularly for the last hour unless it was a smooth day without delays

Generally the most profitable for me is closing bars Fri/Sat. I don’t have those numbers right now, but my overall avg for last 2wks is $25/hr.

I have not tried the mornings yet though. Nights are just much easier for me due to my daytime obligations.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Airport runs to the airport are more money for me however they are at a lower profit rate per mile. The offset is worth it because of the low volume in my area. Sometimes more money with lower profit is better than less money with higher profits.

I don't pick-up at the airports it never takes me back to where I want to go. Uber could fix this, however they are short sighted and can not see the long term benefits for the PAX.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

On average $75 to $100 50 miles.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You say $25 hour. No expenses . Gas tires oil changes. 
City tax state tax. Fed tax . Sss. $25 = 13. Unless you did your deductions first. 
Most drivers see $1000 in app and think wow I made $1000
I think irs $200 plus plus . You must know you numbers


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

My office is 2 miles from the AP Q. 

Sat for about 20min counting cars while scarfing some lunch.

Around three planes had arrived in past half hour, 6 drivers left for a PU, 9 arrived, 15 remained in the Q.

Been watching mid day for the past month and there are more drivers in the Q

Tourism is still hoping on weekends but noticeably slower mid week.

Ate my lunch and returned to work.

Start driving in a week or so...


----------



## Jason Russo (Aug 30, 2021)

about 150 in 6 hours


----------

